# Produktsuche: Analogwertverarbeitung in IP65 oder hoeher



## Wigan (3 April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir setzen aktuell aus Kostengruenden an vielen Stellen Stellantriebe ein, 
welche sich ueber 0-10V steuern und über 2-10V auswerten lassen. Beide Signale werden
in einer 5-adrigen Leitung geführt.
Leider ist es vom Hersteller aktuell nicht geplant, hier zeitnah andere Moeglichkeiten
der Ansteuerung und Auswertung anzubieten.

Das Ganze war bisher nur bedingt ein Problem, da wir die Signale haeufig 
in naeherer Umgebung in IP20 aufsammeln konnten und bei weiteren Entfernungen
eben auf 4-20mA adaptiert haben.

Jetzt verfolgen wir aktuell aber das Ziel, die Groesse der Klemmenkaesten zu reduzieren,
wollen also denzentraler werden und IP65 Feldmodule mit Profinet / Ethernet/IP 
einsetzen. Das klappt aktuell noch nicht so ganz wie ich mir das vorstelle....

Ich sehe hier grade 3 Moeglichkeiten:
- Eine Adaption auf I/O Link
- Ein Feldmodul was beides auf einem z.B. M12 Anschluss zur Verfuegung stellt
- 2 Feldmodule und ein Y-Adapter (unwirtschaftlich)

Fuer Moeglichkeit 1&2 habe ich aktuell noch keine Loesung finden koennen.

Hatte hier jemand schonmal eine aehnliche Situation und vlt. einen Tipp fuer mich?


Danke und Gruss


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 April 2020)

Hallo

IO-Link könnte tatsächlich die Lösung sein.
Es gibt Umwandler Analog auf IO-Link und IO-Link auf Analog

https://www.ifm.com/de/de/product/DP2200?tab=information

Über den IO-Link Master bindest Du die Adapter ans Profinet an.

Alles in IP67.

Wie das preislich liegt, ist schwer zu sagen, dass musst Du selber vergleichen


----------



## Wigan (6 April 2020)

Hey,

ja genau, die Teile gibts auch von Balluff/Murrelektronik. 
Problem ist hier halt echt, dass ich dann 2 Adapter brauche (Kombimodul such ich noch)
und auch noch 2 I/O Link Ports blockiere. Das ist leider wirtschaftlich der Tod für die IP67 Lösung.

Die angefragten Hersteller meldeten mir bisher nur zurück, dass diese Anforderung exotisch sei
und ich der bisher Einzige damit wäre .


----------



## ADS_0x1 (6 April 2020)

Hallo Wigan,

Was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe und noch grob im Kopf hatte, dass es sowas gibt, ist bei Beckhoff eine Ethercat-Box:
ER4374-0002


Technische DatenER4374-0002Anzahl Kanäle2 analoge Ausgänge + 2 analoge EingängeAnzahl Ausgänge2Anzahl Eingänge2Anschluss Ein-/AusgängeM12, schraubbarProtokollEtherCATBusinterface2 x M8-Buchse, geschirmt, schraubbarSignaltyp-10/0…+10 V | 0/4…20 mANennspannung24 V DC (-15 %/+20 %)BürdeAusgang: > 5 kΩ | < 500 ΩInnenwiderstandEingang: > 200 kΩ | 85 Ω typ. + DiodenspannungAuflösung16 BitWandlungszeitEingang: ~ 100 µs, Ausgang: ~ 40 µsMessfehlerEingang: < 0,3 %, Ausgang: < 0,1 % (jeweils bezogen auf den Messbereichsendwert)Aktorversorgungaus Lastspannung UPAnschluss Spannungsversorg.Einspeisung: 1 x M8-Stecker, 4-polig; Weiterleitung: 1 x M8-Buchse, 4-poligBreite im Prozessabbild4 x 16-Bit-AO-OutputPotenzialtrennung500 VStromaufnahme aus US120 mABesondere EigenschaftenKombi-Modul, Strom oder Spannung je Kanal parametrierbarBetriebs-/Lagertemperatur-25…+60 °C/-40…+85 °CSchwingungs-/Schockfestigkeitgemäß EN 60068-2-6/EN 60068-2-27EMV-Festigkeit/-Aussendunggemäß EN 61000-6-2/EN 61000-6-4Schutzart/EinbaulageIP 65/66/67 (gemäß EN 60529)/beliebigZulassungen/KennzeichnungenCE, UL
Ist dann halt als Feldbus ein Ethercat. Ansonsten erfüllt das Teil deine Anforderungen oder?

Viele Grüße!

*Edit:
*
Gibt es aus als IO-Link:
ERI4374-0002


Technische DatenERI4374-0002KommunikationIO-LinkÜbertragungsraten230,4 kBaud (COM 3)SpezifikationsversionIO-Link V1.1, Class BAnzahl Kanäle2 analoge Ausgänge + 2 analoge EingängeAnzahl Ausgänge2Anzahl Eingänge2Anschluss Ein-/AusgängeM12, schraubbarSchnittstellen1 x M12-Stecker, A-kodiertSignaltyp-10/0…+10 V | 0/4…20 mABürde> 5 kΩ | < 500 ΩInnenwiderstandEingang: > 200 kΩ | 85 Ω typ. + DiodenspannungAuflösung16 Bit (inkl. Vorzeichen)Grenzfrequenz Eingangsfilter5 kHzWandlungszeitEingang: ~ 100 µs, Ausgang: ~ 40 µsMessfehler< 0,1 % (bezogen auf den Messbereichsendwert)Breite im Prozessabbild4 x 16-Bit-AO-OutputPotenzialtrennungL[SUB]+[/SUB]/2L[SUB]+[/SUB]: jaStromaufnahme100 mA typ. aus L+Besondere EigenschaftenKombi-Modul, Strom oder Spannung je Kanal parametrierbarBetriebs-/Lagertemperatur-25…+60 °C/-40…+85 °CSchwingungs-/Schockfestigkeitgemäß EN 60068-2-6/EN 60068-2-27EMV-Festigkeit/-Aussendunggemäß EN 61000-6-2/EN 61000-6-4Schutzart/EinbaulageIP 65/66/67 (gemäß EN 60529)/beliebigZulassungenCE, UL


----------



## ADS_0x1 (20 April 2020)

Hallo Wigan,

gibt es hier noch ein Update von dir? Hat es dir geholfen?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Wigan (21 April 2020)

Hallo ADS_0x1,

leider nur bedingt, suche immernoch die Masterlösung.

ER4374-0002 -> Ethercat ist leider keine Alternative
ERI4374-0002 -> Prinzipiell eine Überlegung wert, aber noch nicht ideal.

Am liebsten wäre mir im Endeffekt sowas:
https://www.ifm.com/ch/de/product/DP1222
https://www.ifm.com/ch/de/product/DP1223
Nur halt miteinander kombiniert und nicht in 2 Modulen.

Mal sehen ob sich bei dem Thema noch was tut oder nicht .

Gruß


----------



## michi_cc (23 April 2020)

Das Modul BLCEN-4M12MT-4AI4AO-VI von Turck (https://www.turck.de/de/product/6811451) scheint deine Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Ich habe diese Module aber nie selbst eingesetzt, daher kann ich nichts weiter zu Funktion und Preis sagen.


----------



## Wigan (2 Juni 2022)

Grüßt euch,

dazu gibt es ein Update:
Festo hatte es zeitweise in ihr Produktportfolio für die CPX-AP I/O Plattform aufgenommen, da es wohl auch für die Ansteuerung von
klassischen Proportionalventilen, die noch kein I/O Link können, sinnvoll ist. Erschienen ist es jedoch bisher nicht. Sollte also jemand noch das ähnliche/gleiche Problem haben, gerne mal bei denen melden. Bei mir blieb es jetzt bei IP20, leider.


----------



## maxder2te (4 Juni 2022)

__





						X67AM1223 | B&R Industrial Automation
					






					www.br-automation.com
				




Besitzt je 2x +- 10V Ein- und Ausgänge.

Ich mag das X67-System recht gern, weils eigentlich alles was man so braucht dafür gibt.


----------



## Wigan (4 Juni 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, aber es ging ja darum, beides in einem Port  zu haben , hier brauchst wieder ein y Stück und Kabel, also zahlst mal grob 30€ nochmal drauf.


----------

